# 1968 GTO NEW GAS TANK WITH FILLER NECK



## MJM1968 GTO (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi,

I need some help I need a new gas tank for a 68 GTO I ordered one through Ames but it won't come for 1-6 months. The other places I look like OPGI, Summit, Jegs NPD don't have gas tanks with the filler neck. Any help or ideas
Thanks
Mike


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You may just have to wait, unfortunately. '68's are difficult because a lot of things on them were one year only, including the fuel tank. I don't know if a tank for '69-'70 can be made to work or not, but they're easier to get. Maybe someone else on here knows?

Bear


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Do you have the original tank and filler neck? Sometimes its better to order one without the neck and reuse the original since the filler neck often gets damaged in shipping. A good radiator shop can swap the necks.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

use your old filler neck it is just soldered in place. Having the correct filler neck makes a difference . Don't ask how I know.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

deanhickey said:


> use your old filler neck it is just soldered in place. Having the correct filler neck makes a difference . Don't ask how I know.


Dean is right , this is the best way to go. Just find a good radiator shop. TANKS inc sells 1968 GTO tanks with a stub filler neck that you connect to the original filler neck with a special hose (ikind of like the ones on the "60"s Mustangs)






1968 Pontiac GTO and Lemans Fuel Tank - For Fuel Injection


Tanks, Inc. manufactures fuel system components and polyethylene, steel and stainless steel gas tanks for street rods and special interest vehicles.



www.tanksinc.com





Somewhere I couldn't find it on the PY forum there was a post by Greg Reid who used a 1969 tank with filler on his '68 GTO by slighty modifying the "69 filler neck

Thses are about the only options I know of for a gas tank on a "68. Best of luck.


----------

